# connecting from school pc to dorm pc

## dukie

It's kinda hard for me to word this question to properly search for it and it probably was alrready asked someway or another but  I want to connect to my gentoo pc in my dorm from my win2k machine in computer lab at school.  I'm not quite a noob with linux in general but doing networking and remote access.  Whats the best way to do it and is it possible to use the gui efficiently.  thanks alot.  

dukie

here are sketchy specs of the two machines in question.

dorm pc:                                                   

athlon 1800xp                                          

768mb pc2700                                          

Gentoo 1.4rc2 dualing with win2k

lab pc:

PIII-1ghz

512mb ddr

win2k

----------

## Lnx_dork

The best way to connect to your you linux box from the win2k machince is ssh.  I like putty for win2k the best.  The putty.exe is small enough to fit on a disk since some labs use very restrictive settings about downloading stuff to the HD.

If you want to do remote desktop stuff too, then emerge tightvnc and set that up on your gentoo box.  Then you can set up putty to do port forwarding for the vnc session so that it is secure.  You can download tightvnc viewer for windows as well, or you can use the java part in tightcvnc and connect to your desktop in any internet browser.

Check the gentoo security guide for setting up ssh, and there are plenty of posts on portforwarding and vnc stuff in the forums

Hope this helps

----------

## dukie

cool,   Im going to have to read up then.  It's probably easier than it looks, but Im probably gonna kill it.  hehe.   thanks though for the info.

dukie

----------

## dukie

Okay, I figured out that kde3.1 has the builtin krfd and I can log in using vcnview from a win2k pc.   the only problem is that I can't do anything but look at the screen, ex,  I can't open, or move anything else or do any othe manipulation on the desktop.  I've set to let to allow univited to control desktop but it still won't let me do anything.  is there anything Im missing here?  probably.  thanks again

----------

## digitalnick

just emerge vnc then run vncserver on the gentoo box

and make sure when you connect to the box youir not using the listen view only ... there is another viewer that allowss controll you may be using the wrong client

----------

## dukie

ok check.  got it going.  i can use the new X session, but I want to copy my current kde login.  how can I go about using vncserver to do that.  so far so good.   thanks again for the help

----------

## digitalnick

copy your current kde login? can you please clarify

----------

## abhishek

 *dukie wrote:*   

> ok check.  got it going.  i can use the new X session, but I want to copy my current kde login.  how can I go about using vncserver to do that.  so far so good.   thanks again for the help

 If you mean you want to start KDE from vnc look at man vnc and poke around~/.vnc. Think it has its own file that specifes what it starts there. Not used vnc in 6 months though...

----------

## dukie

quote

******copy your current kde login? can you please clarify******

what i meant was that I want to use an existing x session using kde,  to use vnc with and log into that instead of a new x session.   does that help a bit?

 In other words, for example I open up openoffice file Im working on.  when I go to class I wanna log in and edit it.

----------

## PowerFactor

I believe for that you need x0rfbserver.  I've never used it so I dont know how well it works.

----------

## dukie

interesting, can anybody give more info on this?  Sounds intriging. thanks

----------

## jimmybfan

As far as i konw you cannot set up a vncsercer to use the current desktop.  You should be able to do what you want with the remote desktop feature in kde 3.1.  Just make sure you have the Allow univited connetions to control the desktop box checked in the remote desktop setuip in the kde control panel.  I've been using it for a while with no problems.

----------

